# Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden



## mary_lynch (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich will monofile Schalgschnur an die geflochtene Hauptschnur knoten. Das Thema wurde hier schonmal besprochen. Die entsprechenden Links funzen aber leider nicht mehr. Der Albright Knoten scheint mir nicht sehr zuverlässig - die geflochtene rutscht glatt über die mono weg. Ist mir vergangenes WE so passiert.

Gibt es noch andere Lösungen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Quappenqualle (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

probier mal den doppelten Grinnerknoten oder den verbesserten Blutknoten (Geflochtene doppelt nehmen). Ich glaub, der Blutknoten knallt nich so durch die Ringe..


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*



			
				mary_lynch schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Albright Knoten scheint mir nicht sehr zuverlässig - die geflochtene rutscht glatt über die mono weg.



Hmm, um ehrlich zu sein ist mir das bisher nur passiert, wenn ich den Knoten nicht sorgfältig gebunden habe und das Ende der Geflochtenen nicht auf der gleichen Seite der Monoschlaufe herausgeführt wurde, wo Du auch die Geflochtene eingeführt hast. Vielleicht liegt hier der Fehler.

Ein richtig gebundener Albright ist mir noch nie aufgegangen.


----------



## Franky (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

Das kann ich durchaus bestätigen...
Das Bild zeigt eine 0,60 mm Monofil mittels Albright-Knoten an 12er Fireline geknüpft - und ich habe das Ding nicht zum Slippen bekommen, trotz ca. 5 kg Belastung...


----------



## mary_lynch (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

Vielen Dank an euch.

Ich hab es gestern nochmal probiert; der Fehler liegt wohl tatsächlich darin, daß ich das Ende der geflochtenen aus der falschen herausgeführt habe. Mit der präzisen Anleitung klappte es super.


----------



## til (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

Beim Albright sollte mit der geflochtenen am Schluss noch einen "Lock" machen:
http://www.powerpro.com/advantage/albright.asp


----------



## gardeur (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

Auch wenn es nicht ganz zum Thema paßt aber warum schaltet ihr einer geflochtenen noch eine Monofile Schlagschnur vor? Die Geflochtenen hält doch deutlich mehr aus als eine Mono.


----------



## mary_lynch (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

til: genial.

gardeur: mir knallt die geflochtene mit 200gr Blei glatt durch.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*



			
				gardeur schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geflochtenen hält doch deutlich mehr aus als eine Mono.



Nee, tut sie nicht und das ist das Problem. 

Wenn man mit einer dünnen Geflochtenen angelt, die vielleicht 7-10kg trägt, dann wird es diese Schnur bei einem kraftvollen Wurf mit einem schwereren Blei garantiert zerreissen und Deine Montage landet sonstwo. Also schaltet man ca. 3 Rutenlängen kräftigere Monofile oder eine dickere Geflochtene mit einer höheren Tragkraft davor, die die Belastungen beim Wurf abkann. In diesem Fall spricht man auch von einem Shockleader oder einer Schlagschnur, die in manchen Fällen bis zu 0,70mm dick ist.

Zweite Funktion einer dickeren Mono vor der Geflochtenen ist der Schutz vor Abrieb und Schnurbruch durch Steine, Muscheln etc. - dann nennt sich das Teil Snagleader. Dieser Snagleader wird dann aber auch meist länger abgestimmt und hat so zwischen 6 und teilweise 40 Metern. Im Regelfall 15-20 Meter.


----------



## Agalatze (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

also ich verstehe auch nicht wieso ihr monofile schlagschnur nimmt.
ich habe bessere erfahrungen mit dicker geflochtener gemacht. nehme als hauptschnur die fireline und als schlagschnur die wipplash. das funktioniert super !
aber jedem das seine und wie er es am liebsten mag.
schöne grüße
agalatze


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

Noch eine Anmerkung...

Geflecht dehnt sich nicht... bei Schockbelastung kann sie reißen obwohl sie 20kg trägt, entsprechend dicke Monoschnur hat noch immer Dehnung, die als "Schockabsorber" dient...


Was ich noch nie gehört habe, ist die Montage von Aalglatze: Geflochtene Hauptschnur UND Geflochtene Schlagschnur... eine Muschelbank und die Sache hat ein Ende...


----------



## Agalatze (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

hallo steffen,
das ist traurig, dass du das noch nie gehört hast. ich angel schon viele jahre in der brandung und mich siehst du bei allen großen veranstaltungen und meisterschaften mit vielen anderen spezies. das ist jetzt kein witz, aber ich schätze bestimmt 50 % der leute angeln so. und das mit der muschelbank stimmt nicht. wenn wirklich ne super heftige muschelbank dort ist, dann bringt auch deine mono nichts. dann angel ich aber sowieso mit 25er fireline durchgehend. damit ziehst du alles aus dem wasser.
und klar hat die geflochtene keine dehnung, aber die rute soll auch federn und den druck abfangen. ich  bekomme richtig druck auf die rute und trotzdem ist bei mir noch nichts gerissen.
probiere das ruhig mal aus. 
gruß agalatze


----------



## Carpmike (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

Also mal was zum Knoten ! 
Der folgende Knoten hält 100% wir Fischen den Knoten seit einigen Jahren beim Karpfenfischen, zum Verbinden der Schlagschnur mit der Hauptschnur, und wenn es mal gerissen ist dann gar nie am Knoten, der hält Bombenfest !Kann ich dir 100% empfehlen.

http://www.tacklebrother.de/knoten.htm


----------



## Carpmike (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*



> wenn wirklich ne super heftige muschelbank dort ist, dann bringt auch deine mono nichts. dann angel ich aber sowieso mit 25er fireline durchgehend. damit ziehst du alles aus dem wasser.


Entschuldige aber das halte ich einfach für absolut unmöglich, Bei ner Muschelbank hält die Fireline mit Sicherheit nicht, hab schon einige male das "Zinnng" selber gehört.
Die Fireline ist ne gute Schnur aber keiner Muschelbank gewachsen , sobald etwas Druck auf die Schnur kommt(sei es durch Drill,Hänger,Blei) fazzt die wie Butter !


----------



## Agalatze (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

wenn du wirklich einen super bittere muschelbank vor dir hast, dann hast du recht.
aber mal ganz im ernst, sowas kann mir nur im wettkampf passieren, denn privat gehe ich an solchen stellen nicht angeln. aber dann hilft meistens auch keine mono.


----------



## Pilkman (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also ich verstehe auch nicht wieso ihr monofile schlagschnur nimmt. ich habe bessere erfahrungen mit dicker geflochtener gemacht....



Wenn es rein um die Wurfperformance und pure Weite geht, dann hast Du recht Aalglatze. Die Kombi "dünne Geflochtene als Hauptschnur" + "kurze dicke Geflochtene als Schlagschnur" ist, was die Wurfweite angeht, eigentlich unschlagbar und holt wertvolle Meter heraus, wenn es darauf ankommt.

Die unterschiedlichen Meinungen resultieren wahrscheinlich auch daraus, dass wir gerade im Brandungsangel-Forum schreiben, sich andererseits aber viele Karpfenangler zu Wort melden. 

Nur hat der Brandungsangler halt im Gegensatz zum Karpfenangler nicht die Möglichkeit, seine Montage mit dem Boot hinauszufahren und setzt demzufolge die Prioritäten anders. 

Beim Karpfenangeln kommt es mir primär auf den Schutz der dünneren geflochtenen Hauptschnur vor Muschelbänken und Co. an, beim Brandungsangeln geht es aber eher um Weite - das eine läßt sich halt besser mit einer dicken Mono bewerkstelligen, das andere eher mit einer dicken Geflochtenen.


----------



## Carpmike (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

@Pilkman
Sehr schön erläutert ! #h 
@Aagalatze
Ich such mir sogar extra die super bittere Muschelbank zum Karpfenangeln, :q 
Immer nur Dicke Carpmike


----------



## Agalatze (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

man oh man !!! da bin ich ja völlig auf dem falschen trichter gewesen.

sorry jungs !!! ich dachte ihr sprecht vom brandungsangeln. früher war ich auch immer schön auf die dicken kuno-killer-karpfen los, aber mir ist nicht einmal in den sinn gekommen, dass ihr darüber redet.#q #d 

ich hoof ihr habt erbarmen  #h 

gruß agalatze:z


----------



## Agalatze (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

nicht hoof- sondern hoffe meinte ich natürlich


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

Klaro Aalglatze, deswegen reden wir doch drüber...  :m


----------



## Agalatze (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mono Schlagschnur mit geflochtener verbinden*

na dann bin ich beruhigt :q


----------

